# Alarik:DTHM multi irid cambodian betta Journal



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

I saw other people making journals of their bettas and I figured I would as well since I plan on breeding this boy and I'd like to have a record of how he's progressing. 
*Adoption Day* September 1, 2018 at PetSupermarket. Said to be around 3-4 months old.
One of the employees said she got her betta from there and it has been thriving. Her previous betta lived about 3 years so longevity in their stock looks good.

The tank he is in currently is small and I am aware of this. I am getting his bigger tank ASAP. 

I have owned over 10 bettas in the past and a lot of them were owned at once because I used to rescue bettas. My oldest betta, Mr. Bubbles, lived for 5 years in my care. He was the only betta that I knew that liked bubble column making props in the tank(since most bettas hate the current off balancing them). He would wait for the bubbles to come out then swim through them over and over like it was a rollercoaster or something haha. He was mostly dark blue/royal purple with red tipped fins. Probably a veiltail but I can't remember since I owned him when I was younger. 

I also had 2 male bettas in a divider tank named Jewels and Topaz. They lived around 3-4 years and one day my mom took out the divider and they had become so used to each other that they didn't fight. They liked to switch tank sides every now and then though! I wish I had pictures of them.


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

^Here's a video of me getting Alarik and setting up his temporary tank.





^Here's a video of a little scare we had with cloudy water and nitrite and pH levels being off due to the small pellets being too big for him to eat and falling to the bottom to dissolve and I show how I fixed that.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Technically, he is a multi HMDT but not a Cambodian...defined as a Betta with a pale body free of color impurities and bright, solidly-colored fins.

He is a lovely boy. You should be proud of his lovely, clean conformation and gorgeous color pattern.

BTW, if you are thinking of breeding you might want to read this on iridescence and what it is.
The Iridescents - BettaSource.com


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

Thank you so much for the useful information! I'll definitely look into that. Alarik has these really pretty iridescent looking rainbow scales near his face and I'd love to know if that could pass onto the babies.


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

I got some cool photos of my boy with and without flash the other day, and today I transferred him into a bigger bowl so he can get more exercise and used to more room before I put him in his even bigger tank. I'm going to be uploading a video of that hopefully soon.

By the way, does anyone know how to count the rays on him? I thought I counted 4 but its hard to tell for me.


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

I couldn't resist! I found 2 gorgeous Halfmoon bettas at Petsmart on 9/14/18 and they looked like show quality bettas so I had to get them! The blue one is Stefan and the black one is Damon. They share a divided 10 gallon. Does anyone recommend good tank dividers? This one isn't the best and was difficult to resize. They can still see each other through it and I'd like to get one where they mostly can't so they aren't too stressed.
Look at the gorgeous pictures I got of them! I'm still trying to get a picture of Damon flaring from the side, but Stefan made sure to show off!


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

Alarik is doing amazing as ever! He's very active in the community tank and he loves being handfed! When I was trying to do a water change, Alarik started nibbling on my fingers because he thought I had food XD. Anyways I've decided that I will be breeding Rik first and I want to breed him to a Koi HM to get galaxy multicolor HM babies or a Purple HM to get Bubblegum/Lavender HM babies. I'm getting my females on October 14th! They will be getting a 20-30 gallon sorority tank and I plan to get 5 females. By the way, I'm about to start a betta contest so keep an eye out for that!


----------

